# Error Code 0f00: 137b



## Fivestajic (Feb 12, 2008)

Msg IDE device failed: Blank media or no media is present in optical drive. Test requires media with data resource CD, installation CD".

Is my Hard Drive OK and what should I need to do?

Thank you!


----------



## cctc (Mar 29, 2008)

I have the same issue you did. Did you ever find the cause or a way to fix?

Thanks

Tawnya


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi. :wave:

Tap F8 while the computer is starting.
In the Windows Advanced Options menu >> choose "Last known good configuration" >> press Enter.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/learnmore/restore.mspx


----------



## Allusive (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,

I have this exact same problem but in VISTA- so F8 won't work.

I switch it on and a black screen appears saying I can 
1.boot from cd
2. change language
3. repair

and to insert the boot CD. I don't have the VISTA cd though.

When I press f12 and enter the boot menu, none of those options work. I let it run the system diagnostc tool and everything tested fine except this one thing:

Error Code: 4E0F: 137B "IDE device failed. Blank media or no media present in optical drive".

I can't get passed this stage and I don't think VISTA has a safe mode...

Any ideas?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## interositor (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Folks,

The simple fix is to just place any CD in the drive and select "Retry".

That should start the series of tests over again without a hitch this time.

I hope that helps!!

I


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Actually sounds like the MBR of the disk has been corrupted. To recover data you will need to mount it as a second drive in a functional PC nad then run tesdisk on it as in this sticky. Or build the Ultimate Boot CD 4 Windows (UBCD4WIN) which includes test disk and will allow you to run it without removing the drive to another machine. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html


----------

